# Fishing for Families sponsored by the GP Transformers



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Annual Gulf Power Transformers Fishing For Families
Saturday, July 28, 2012
Grand Lagoon Yacht Club​*-Rod & Reel-
Children 12 and under fish FREE​Saturday, July 28, 2012
Grand Lagoon Yacht Club​Inshore Slam -​​​​one of each species​
Speckled Trout
Redfish
Flounder
Largest Fish -​​​​any other species​
$1,000
$500
$500
$500
$250​-Rod & Reel-​Please make checks payable to: “Gulf Power Transformers”
Mail to: ATTN: Michael Krupa
One Energy Place, Pensacola, FL 32520-0340
For more information, please call 850-429-2282
or visit the Fundraising page at www.rmhc-nwfl.org.
To donate by credit card, contact or visit: Ronald McDonald House
5200 Bayou Blvd., Pensacola, FL 32503
M-F 8-7, Sat. 9-6, Sun 12-5. Call 850-477-2273
Entry fees:​$100 per boat
(2 anglers)
$50 each
additional angler
or diver
$50 bank​fishing
Entry Forms will be at all your tackle stores next week.​*


----------

